
The Crisis of Credit Visualized - kqr2
http://www.crisisofcredit.com/
======
3pt14159
Awesome video, I was coming here to post it and found this.

The thing that bothers me about the whole thing is this:

Why did the borrower have investments that were basically slices of his, and
other peoples, mortgages. I mean honestly, 4 or 5 middlemen just so my RRSP
(401k) can own a portion of my own house? Sounds like a pretty inefficient
investment/tax scheme to me. People should have an emergency fund, but pay off
those debts before buying assets, especially assets that are just repackaged
debts.

------
jacquesm
That took a lot of work, very impressive. Even if this whole crisis thing
doesn't interest you watch it anyway for the clarity of the production.

------
timf
This does a 302 redirection to 127.0.0.1 ... ? Tried from multiple nodes.

~~~
timf
Looks like it's redirecting to youtube now.

Production quality is really good, would be so nice to have something
(shorter) like this for marketing and documentation (along with text versions
of course).

I love at the end how the family getting a sub prime mortgage is depicted
drinking and smoking.

------
moe
Awesome.

